# Es más



## Cloche

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous _Es más, existe una posible oposición aspectual...?

_Merci


----------



## grandluc

Moi, je dirais:"Et en plus..."


----------



## Paquita

ou "qui plus est"


----------



## pacobc

Tout en dépendant du contexte et du registre, on pourrait même le traduire ainsi: "J'ajouterais, existe-t-il une...."


----------



## Alise

Cómo digo: estamos acostumbrados -ES MÁS- alienados a... EN FRANCÉS.
mUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## lpfr

Puedes utilizar la forma "voire":
  "Comme je dis, nous sommes habitues, voire fous de..."




Pero hubiese sido mejor que pusieses la frase completa.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

... , aliénés même...
- que dis-je- aliénés
- pire même- aliénés

Attends d'autres opinions.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alise

"Voire" c'est parfait.
Merci Ipfr et Gévy.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

Me parecen que las opciones de Gevy están bien. 

Agrego ...

...voire même, aliénés 
... pire, aliénés


Nos vemos.


----------



## Anchoa

Paquit& said:


> ou "qui plus est"


 
Si l'on utilise 'qui plus est' après on met virgule, par exemple. "Qui plus est, on est partie d'une grande famille". C'est correcte comme ça?
Merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Anchoa said:


> Si l'on utilise 'qui plus est' après on met virgule, par exemple. "Qui plus est, on est partie d'une grande famille". C'est correcte comme ça?
> Merci


 
Oui, c'est correct, mais très formel.
_De plus_, _en plus_...


----------



## Anchoa

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Bobulle

Bonjour à tous!
je me heurte l'expression /es más/ dont je ne trouve nulle part la traduction exacte.
Voici le contexte : 
*** la amistad entre Aldaya y Carax ha fenecido. Es más, por lo que nos cuenta Penélope, su hermano Jorge ha jurado que ***
 je propose :
 Qui plus est, (plus), 

...est-ce exact? Merci d'avance!!!  
Bobulle


----------



## chlapec

A mí me suena más natural "d'ailleurs" en este contexto (desde mi perspectiva de español).


----------



## Marta5

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Hola, ¿cómo se dice "es más" en francés?
Ejemplo:
No nos enseña nada, es más, nos maleduca.
Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

En tu contexto, y con la puntuación de la frase, optaría por una de las dos propuestas anteriores de Gévy  :

... rien, que dis-je rien, ... 
... rien, pire (même), ...


----------



## musy

Buenas noches,

¿Cómo diríamos en francés...?:

-¡Déjame en paz!. ¡No quiero hablarte; es más, no quiero verte nunca más !
Mi intento:
-Laisse- moi tranquille!. Je veux plus te parler. D´ailleurs/ de plus/voire.. je veux plus de toi! 

¿Alguna de las posibilidades es correcta?
Ando un poco perdida...

¡Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## galizano

Intento : je dirais même plus... !


----------



## desarochi

Hola a todos, creo que, dependiendo del contexto, una buena tradución de "Es más",  podría ser la que se encuentra en CNRTL:

♦ _Absol.__De plus...En outre (pour renchérir sur ce qui vient d'être dit).Synon. il y a plus, je dirais même plus, bien plus, (et) qui plus est (supra 2 b); en plus (infra).Il a pris son parti, et de plus il m'a prouvé, sans réplique, que je devais prendre le mien (Senancour, Obermann, t.2, 1840, p.187).Yves s'acquittait très bien de ce service. De plus, nous nous rencontrions journellement pour la manoeuvre (Loti, Mon frère Yves, 1883, p.42)._


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Svp.
"Ce Remelluri 2001 c´est du velours, pour mieux dire, c´est le petit Jésus en cullote de velours !"
C´est ça ?
Comment se dit-elle correcte ?

Merci bien.

N.


----------

